# Green&Grey (300l, Seyru stone, sp mini, HM)



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thoroughly enjoyed watching your video this morning, Pedro.

The time and effort you put into both the aquarium and the video is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

love the hardscape. This is going to be a beautiful tank when it fills in some.

Good luck


----------



## Geronimoumd (Feb 25, 2013)

absolutely in love with this hardscape. Definitely Subscribing to this one! Keep at it!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet tank! I'm diggin the plantbrain closing too.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I've done two small and one large PWC in the first week.
Before the weekly PWC i made some tests:

PH - 6,5
KH - 3
GH - 6
NO3 - 30
NO2 - 0
PO4 - 0,1 mg (many doubts in the color)

*Some more updates of the first week (it's now on the second one):*

*Day 3*









Kids are in bed... TV is switched off and it's only a few minutes until the light switchs off and moonlight switchs on... this is the entrance for my living room when i look to the right...










Still from *DAY 3* ... *by moonlight* ...

















*DAY 4*

First partial water change 









Still some sp.mini from the first day...









A little experience with the camera 









*Day 4*









*Day 5*









*Day 6* 







[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]

*Day 7*:


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, Beautiful! Subbed.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Great journal, great tank!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

What are your planned frequencies for water changes?

I read you have already done three so far. Will there be several over the next few days and then fewer as the aquarium settles in?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks (again) to all of you.
It means a great for me having my work appreciated.



Momotaro said:


> What are your planned frequencies for water changes?
> I read you have already done three so far. Will there be several over the next few days and then fewer as the aquarium settles in?


Yes, I'll do 3 each week for the first month (50% one/weekend ; ~30% two/weekdays), then only two (second month) and finally one every weekend (~50%).


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

... about PWC, i've done one today (~25%). Will do another next Thursday and 50% on Sunday.

Pedro.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Pedro,

I see you topped off your main substrate with a dressing of ADA AquaSoil Powder.

In your opinion, what is the advantage to doing this?


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Momotaro said:


> Pedro,
> I see you topped off your main substrate with a dressing of ADA AquaSoil Powder.
> In your opinion, what is the advantage to doing this?


Two advantages:
- more beautiful color then ELOS Terra (altough ELOS have another colors); - planting in Aqua Soil Powder (sp mini, cuba, glosso, etc) it's easier... much more easier because roots grabs themselves much better to this small grain, so I can achieve better results and for a longer time.

Pedro


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

man, i like how clean this tank is. i see some nice depth of field which i think is pretty nice if you can achieve it in a layout.

how many hours do you have the light on? i'm only guessing without a par meter but it looks like high light to me.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That was my suspicion.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great layout. I really like the placement of the stones and the slope is crazy. I can't wait to watch it develop.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

gnod said:


> man, i like how clean this tank is. i see some nice depth of field which i think is pretty nice if you can achieve it in a layout.
> 
> how many hours do you have the light on? i'm only guessing without a par meter but it looks like high light to me.


I haven't re-checked on the timers but i think that the light is ~9h at weekdays and one or two more hours on weekend.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

*Another update.*

This one is a video about the first maintenance, eight days after the start. It's mainly a partial water change (the third one).

Enjoy.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Last friday i made the second tests:

PH - 6,5 (previous test: 6,5)
KH - 4 (previous test: 3)
GH - 7 (previous test: 6)
NO3 - 15-20 (previous test: 30)
NO2 - 0 (previous test: 0)
CO2 (PH/KH) - 37.95 (previous test: 28.46)

A nice video with the evolution of the first 16 days (one photo each day).


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I love those rocks.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very well done sir, I've subscribed and looking forward to keeping up to date. you're making me anxious to fill my tank!!  Still atleast 3 loooong weeks away for me.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

*Update from day 27.*

Eleocharis sp. mini is growing very good (i only planted 6 small pots on day 0 - it's a 1,20 m front).
HM is giant. Last sunday i trimmed a little bit but i think tomorrow i need to cut much more.
Algaes... zero...










Some macros:

Amanos

























My lawn (side view)









My lawn (front view)









HM growing sideways









One of the five Ottos









3 CRS grade S (i'm missing one of 5 or 6 mm that also came from my ADA 60cm  probably hidden somewhere)


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice macro shots! That lawn is looking great. So green.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

I forgot to update with the sunday trim session 
Trimmed just HM... maybe i could've trimmed a little more...

*Two days before trimming:*









*Sunday, after trim:*


----------



## M4ndy (Dec 26, 2012)

very nice! love it!


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

This week update:

HM reacted very well to the trimming of last week.
*Yesterday photo:*










*Eight days ago* it was like this (trim day for HM):










A video about trimming and maintenance of this aquarium:






And now FINALLY new fish 
*92 Tetra Ember (Hyphessobrycon amandae)*
Here it is a first photo. Not great but they are still very small (<1 cm) and their colors are still preatty washed out.
I hope that in 3 months their color turns more redish.










Pedro.


----------



## David P. (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely wonderfull!!

Like the videos! Many ideas for my project


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Following photos are better to see how small they still are - well, they're 1 cm and will be 2 cm 
(gave them food to spread around)


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey this is great, how many bags of powder soil did it take? One 9L enough?


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

I used ELOS from the previous layout below the Aquasoil Powder. I think i used some ~20L of ELOS at that time and some more 6L of Powder this time.

Pedro.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice! Scape looks great and the stone placement is wonderful.

Have you considered getting an inline heater?


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

tizzite said:


> Very nice! Scape looks great and the stone placement is wonderful.
> 
> Have you considered getting an inline heater?


Thanks.
Yes, next winter. Summer is arriving in Portugal and heater will be out of the aquarium on the next weeks/days.

Pedro.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

This tank is just awesome.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi there,

Another two videos: one from an *overall status of the aquarium* from almost 2 weeks ago (after trimming); and another one with *the new 92 Tetra Embers *

*First Video:*
Overall of the tank and some otto fish and amano&crs shrimp. This is footage taken on the day of the HM trim (14.04.2013).






*Second Video:*
If you love Tetra Embers, here is a video of them entering the aquarium (20.04.2013) and from the next day, when the school was already very beatufil.
Their colors are not as nice as they should be in the future, but nevertheless a very good looking fish.
I think music is very nice for the images 






Enjoy!!!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

love the scape and what you have done with the tank! excellent work here!


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Great video work. It's a nice way to share updates.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Yesterday i made some experiments with lights and taking some more photos of the frenzy embers 

This is the one i prefer... but much more to do with photo taking 









Two experiments with colors 

















Ember shoal

























Green valley

















Pedro.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice, Pedro!! Beautiful hairgrass carpet, stone placement is perfect, and wonderful lighting effect! Cool beans!


----------



## Jiinx (May 28, 2012)

What a beautiful tank. It's so calming. I was also checking out your interior of your house..the tank sits beautifully in the room - like a piece of artwork hung in the wall. 

Love the macro shots ..makes it feel like I'm right there!


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

One of the videos i enjoyed most to do for this aquarium.
... with sound and in HD, please 

Enjoy


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

In the aquarium set-up video I saw that you didn't really plant a lot of HM, but how did it grow so much? Probably stems acting as horizontal runners?


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

iter said:


> In the aquarium set-up video I saw that you didn't really plant a lot of HM, but how did it grow so much? Probably stems acting as horizontal runners?


No, just trimming. I just replanted a few plants in the first trim.
For each trim the plant will be more "bushy" because it starts new plants form the local of the cutting. HM doesn't make horizontal shooters.

Pedro.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Trimming 1,20m wide aquarium of sp. mini hurts your back 

The "movie"...


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the great videos. Do your ember tetras attack or eat the CRS shrimp and babies?


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow... beautiful tank. Very zen, love it!!!


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

volatile said:


> Thanks for sharing the great videos. Do your ember tetras attack or eat the CRS shrimp and babies?


No, they're shrimp friendly. I have a nice grow rate of CRS for a high tech tank.
Embers are one of the greatest fish for creating a good shoal.


----------



## pmgsr (Jun 4, 2012)

Day 113 was photo day. No equipment.

Here it goes:









Maybe HM is a little huge for the rocks.
Next week i'll give it a super trim.

... and finally another nice photo


----------

